# Paddock Maintenance?



## dancingkris (25 January 2014)

Hi
I have just recently taken on 3 acres of land for my horses - which due to the weather is getting wrecked! I need to get it chain harrowed, rolled and parts reseeded when the weather gets better and it starts to dry up - can anyone recommend someone who can do this or local paddock/land maintenance companies or contractors?? The land is near Alderley Edge. 
Thanks


----------



## Woodsider (26 January 2014)

Chap called Gerald Slack who lives in Alderley Edge does loads of work like that. Will PM his phone number when I've worked out how!


----------



## Morag4 (26 January 2014)

You could also speak to local farmers to see if they would do yours when they do theirs at a cost of course.


----------



## cobden (26 January 2014)

I've found it to be a real problem finding people to maintain small parcels of land. I have 3 acres in Oldham and would really like it harrowing, rolling, spraying, re-seeding etc but other than buy all the equipment myself I struggle to find a company that caters for this. Yes you can ask the local farmer but from experience he will wake up one morning, check the weather then decide to maintain his own land at a tine that suits (which is perfectly reasonable), but it makes it hard to fit in with him when you're at work and the ponies are in the wrong field


----------



## dancingkris (17 April 2014)

Just updating regarding my paddock maintenance requirements....I managed to find someone to do the jobs needed and am really pleased with the results. I can highly recommend EMM Equine Paddock Care (www.emm-epc.co.uk) - my field looks great now!


----------



## cobden (21 April 2014)

That's good news ! Coming to mine on Thursday so pleased you can recommend


----------



## cobden (1 June 2014)

Had 2 visits from EMM and really pleased - all fields now sprayed, aerated and harrowed - as a result look MUCH better. Good communication, reliable and very reasonably priced, so would def recommend


----------

